# pkg_info corrupted



## pippo (May 5, 2010)

When installing ports on 8.0-RELEASE-p2, I get a lot of these errors

```
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
```
How do I get rid of this?


----------



## paean (May 5, 2010)

See this.


```
grep "^@pkgdep" /var/db/pkg/*/+CONTENTS | awk '{ if (NF != 2) { print $1 } }' | cut -d':' -f1
```

Then reinstall (and force if necessary).


----------



## phoenix (May 5, 2010)

Better command, to actually show what the missing package is:
`# grep -A1 "^@pkgdep $" /var/db/pkg/*/+CONTENTS`

The package(s) listed on the second line(s) is missing.  You need to reinstall them.


----------



## pippo (May 6, 2010)

*SOLVED pkg_info corrupted*

Thanks much.
paean's code showed one port name and did clean all but one of those annoying messages. Running the code a second time did not remove the remaining message.
Your code showed two lines: (don't recall exact message)
intltool as the guilty party
intltool conflicts with xml-i18n-tool (which was never installed ?)

So, reinstalling intltool fixed all.


----------



## ghostcorps (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am getting the same issue a lot. I am working my way through /usr/ports/UPDATING for the first time in months and am noticing that the list of invalid entries is slowly getting bigger as I go. The problem is not isolated to one install either, it is also happening on one of my jails.

Is this indicative of a greater problem? And is there a fix? Or will I just need to do a lot of reinstalls at the end of the job and ignore the ones I can't fix?


Thanks for your time.


----------



## ghostcorps (Dec 15, 2011)

I got to the point of my update process where I ran Dutchdaemons portupdater and it worked a treat


----------

